# vmplayer problem

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

Here is the problem I'm facing:

```

igor@IgorsGentooOnNetwork ~ $ vmplayer

/opt/vmware/player/bin/vmplayer: line 85: /etc/vmware/locations: Permission deni ed

/opt/vmware/player/bin/vmplayer: line 177: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: No such file o r directory

/opt/vmware/player/bin/vmplayer: line 177: exec: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: cannot e xecute: No such file or directory

```

I recently upgraded the kernel, reinstall vmware-modules and reconfigured the player.

Also I'm in the vmware group.

What is going on?

Thank you.

----------

## Errtu

I didn't install vmplayer for linux yet, but it looks to me that vmplayer can't read its configuration files since you're running it as a non-root user. 

Can you run

```
ls -ls /etc/vmware
```

and paste the results here?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # ls -ls /etc/vmware

total 96

 4 -rw-rw-r-- 1 root vmware   275 Jun  5 17:12 config

 4 drwxr-xr-x 9 root vmware  4096 May 29 02:11 init.d

20 -rwxr-xr-x 1 root vmware 16469 Jun  2 22:28 installer.sh

68 -rw-r--r-- 1 root vmware 65528 Jun  5 17:12 locations

```

Thank you.

----------

## Errtu

Sorry, i have absolutely no idea. I thought it was an easy permissions issue, but it looks like everything is set up as it should. What happens if you run vmware player as root?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # vmplayer

bash: vmplayer: command not found

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # exit

exit

igor@IgorsGentooOnNetwork ~ $ vmplayer

/opt/vmware/player/bin/vmplayer: line 85: /etc/vmware/locations: Permission denied

/opt/vmware/player/bin/vmplayer: line 177: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: No such file or directory

/opt/vmware/player/bin/vmplayer: line 177: exec: /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh: cannot execute: No such file or directory

igor@IgorsGentooOnNetwork ~ $

```

Thank you.

----------

## wjb

Its trying to access /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh when it should be trying to access /opt/vmware/player/lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh. That should get set by vmware-config.pl (I think).

See what comes out of:

```

 # grep LIBDIR /etc/vmware/locations

```

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

 *wjb wrote:*   

> Its trying to access /lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh when it should be trying to access /opt/vmware/player/lib/wrapper-gtk24.sh. That should get set by vmware-config.pl (I think).
> 
> See what comes out of:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

IgorsGentooOnNetwork igor # grep LIBDIR /etc/vmware/locations

answer LIBDIR /opt/vmware/player/lib

answer LIBDIR /opt/vmware/player/lib

```

Thank you.

----------

## random.chance

Check the permissions on your /etc/vmware directory.  Mine were set to "drwxrwx---" which made it impossible for the non-root user to access the "locations" file in that directory.  I did

```
chmod a+rx /etc/vmware
```

which let my users have read access to the directory, which fixed the problem.

----------

## baf

thanks random.chance,

this fixed it for me, too   :Very Happy: 

baf

----------

